# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Είναι ακάρεα της τραχείας?

## koukoulis

Πρίν μια εβδομάδα, αγόρασα ένα θηλυκό κόκκινο έντονο πανέμορφο καναρινάκι προκειμένου να ζευγαρώσει με τον αρσενικό μου. Την κράτησα λοιπόν σε καραντίνα (και θα συνεχίσω έως να κλείσει 1 μήνα). Εδώ και 5 ημέρες παρατηρώ ή μάλλον ακούω να κάνει ήχους σα να σπάει σποράκια, μόνο που είναι στο πάνω κλαδί που δεν έχει ταϊστρα. Σήμερα όμως μόλις την ξύπνησα, και το έκανα επί τούτου, γιατί διάβασα για τα ακάρεα της τραχείας και πριν καν μετακινηθεί στην ταϊστρα, άκουσα πάλι αυτόν τον ήχο. Το πουλάκι κατά τα άλλα είναι και φαίνεται καλά, είναι εξαιρετικά ζωηρή και ζωντανή. Σκέφτηκα να πάω να αγοράσω το φάρμακο Pulvo της Beaphar αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρώτα από όλα δεν μπορώ να δω ακριβώς τη μάρκα του στο αντίστοιχο Θέμα που έχει αναπτύξει ο Δημήτρης (mitsman), και για αυτό σας παρακαλώ να μου το πείτε. Οι οδηγίες του φαρμάκου μου είναι κατανοητές, είναι βέβαια και πολύ απλές. 'Εχω όμως και κάποια ερωτήματα σχετικά όπως: 
1. Τα ακάρεα της τραχείας ενδημούν και στον άνθρωπο; (διότι συχνά τα σκέυη των καναρινιών τα πλένω στο πλυντήριο των πιάτων)
2. Αν τη βάλω σε θεραπεία με το φάρμακο, σε πόσο καιρό θα μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει; - αν κατάλαβα καλά το φάρμακο είναι μακράς επίδρασης και χρειάζεται επανάληψη σε 9-10 ημέρες. 
3. Υπάρχει άλλη θεραπεία, χωρίς φάρμακα, όπως ας πούμε σκορδόνερο, μηλόξυδο κλπ που να θεωρείται εξίσου αποτελεσματική;
4. Μετά το πέρας της θεραπείας υπάρχει πιθανότητα υποτροπής;

Φυσικά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάποια από τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα ενδεχομένως μπορεί να είναι πολύ ειδικά και να μην έχουν ή έχουμε να δώσουμε, απάντηση. 

Σας ευχαριστώ (εκ των προτέρων αλλά και εκ των υστέρων) για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Αναμένοντας
Γιάννης :Confused0053:

----------


## ninos

Τα φάρμακο λέγεται Pulmosan Γιάννη. Τα ακάρεα αυτά δεν μεταδίδονται στον άνθρωπο, οπότε δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τουλάχιστον απο αυτό. ΄Όμως, στο πλυντήριο πιάτων, σου προτείνω να *μην* ξαναβάλεις όποιο σκεύος των πτηνών. Καλύτερα να έχεις ένα κατσαρολάκι και να τα βράζεις εκεί μέσα με ξύδι και σόδα. 

Η μόνη αποτελεσματική θεραπεία για τα ακάρεα τραχείας, είναι η ιβερμεκτίνη ή μοξιδεκτίνη. Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτές οι ουσίες είναι δηλητήριο που παίρνουν στο αίμα του πουλιού και απο εκεί στα ακάρεα, όπου και τα δηλητηριάζει. Άρα τα εφαρμόζουμε στα πουλάκια όταν είμαστε σίγουροι και όχι προληπτικά.  Τα αυγά των ακάρεων εκκολάπτονται σε 8 μέρες, οπότε τότε πρέπει να κάνεις πάλι επανάληψη για να καθαρίσεις στο 100% το πουλάκι

Μπορεί το πουλάκι να καθαρίσει σήμερα απο αυτά τα ενοχλητικά παράσιτα, αλλά να κολλήσει και πάλι μετά απο 20 μέρες για παράδειγμα. Η ουσία αυτή δεν μένει για πάντα στο αίμα του πουλιού. Άρα παράλληλα με την θεραπεία, θέλει οπωσδήποτε και πολύ καλή απολύμανση του χώρου. Για την αναπαραγωγή σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να προχωρήσεις όσο καιρό λαμβάνουν το φάρμακο. Εδω θα σου γράψουν και τα παιδιά μετά απο πόσο καιρό μπορείς, διότι δεν γνωρίζω με σιγουριά

----------


## koukoulis

Στέλιο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση σου. Μήπως γνωρίζεις σε πόσο καιρό απο τη θεραπεία μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει; Και όταν λες απολύμανση στο κλουβί, εννοείς ξύδι, σοδα και ζεστό νερό; Και σε τι χρόνους να την κάνω; Αφού βάλω στο πουλι το φάρμακο κι έπειτα να επαναλαμβάνω κάθε πότε; Επειδή όσο θα διαρκει η απολύμανση δε θέλω να έχω το πουλάκι έξω να πετάει, γιατί μάλλον θα αγχωθει, μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάρω κι άλλο κλουβακι νομίζω και να απολυμαινω μια το ένα μια το άλλο. Εσύ τι λες;

----------


## ninos

Απολύμανση χρειάζεται να κάνεις κυρίως στις πατήθρες, ειδικά εαν είναι ξύλινες, στις ταίστρες και στην ποτίστρα. Αυτά θα τα βράσεις μέσα σε κατσαρόλα με ξύδι και σόδα.  Για το πουλάκι μπορείς να πάρεις ενα μικρό κλουβάκι απο 5 έως 7 ευρώ για να το έχεις εκει μέσα στις περιπτώσεις απολύμανσης.. Το κλουβί, μπορείς να το καθαρίσεις με ζεστό νερό και ελάχιστη χλωρίνη !! Μεταλλικό δεν είναι άλλωστε ; Προσοχή να φύγει εντελώς η οσμή της χλωρίνης, πριν βάλεις πάλι το πουλάκι μέσα. Εγώ μετά την χλωρίνη, το περνώ και ένα χέρι με ξύδι, για να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν υπάρχει ίχνος μυρωδιάς 

Δεν γνωρίζω μετά απο πόσο καιρό μπορείς να το ζευγαρώσεις. Μόλις ξεκινήσεις την θεραπεία τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις και την απολύμανση και καλό είναι να την επαναλάβεις μόλις δώσεις και την δεύτερη δόση του pulmosan. Eπίσης βάλε το σαν ρουτίνα να κάνεις απολύμανση, τουλάχιστον 1 φορά τον μήνα.. 

Τέλος, είσαι σίγουρος οτι το πουλάκι έχει ακάρεα τραχείας Γιάννη ;;; Τα συμπτώματα με τα ακάρεα τραχείας, μοιάζουν αρκετά με άλλα συμπτώματα.  Είναι βραχνό, προσπαθεί να βγάλει κάτι απο το λαιμό του, ακούς το βράδυ που κοιμάται "τακ-τακ" ? Ακόμα όμως και αυτά τα συπτώματα δεν σου το εξασφαλίζουν στο 100% και φυσικά κανένας πλήν του γιατρού μπορεί να σου δώσει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση.  Θα πρέπει να προσέχεις και να του δώσεις το φάρμακο μόνο εαν είσαι σίγουρος ή έχεις πολύ σοβαρές υπόνοιες, διότι όπως σου έγραψα είναι δηλητήριο !!

----------


## jk21

Ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ νομιζω καλυψε πληρως το θεμα οσο αφορα απο πλήροφορηση που μπορει να σου δωσει καποιος μη κτηνιατρος οπως εμεις και ειδικα απο μακρια .αν το πουλακι ηταν καιρο κοντα σου δεν θα σκεφτομουν και πολυ τα ακαρεα .δεν στο αποκλειω αφου το πηρες απο χωρους οπου υπηρχαν αρκετα πουλια και ισως οχι και με καλες συνθηκες υγιεινης .δεν εχω εγκυρη επισημη θεση για το ποτε μπορει να ξαναζευγαρωσει αλλα δεν θα το εκαν α πριν 1 μηνα απο την τελευταια φορα που θα του γινει (αν του γινει ) αγωγη .θα σου ελεγα να  περιμενεις και να συνεχιζεις να παρατηρεις τη συμπεριφορα του πουλιου.σε πρωτη φαση να το φερεις σε πολυ ζεστοτερο χωρο και να του χορηγησεις και μισο κουταλι μηλοξυδο στα 100 ml νερου για κανενα 10ημερο ,μην τυχον παιζει και τιποτε αλλο που το ενοχλει και κανει τους ηχους αυτους

----------


## koukoulis

Όχι δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχει ακαρεα της τραχειας, αλλά το ότι σε κάποιες φάσεις που την ακούω να σπάει σπορια, χωρίς να έχει τίποτα στο στόμα της και ειδικά το πρωί που την ξυπνησα και πριν απο λίγο ενώ κοιμόταν πάλι άκουσα τον ίδιο θόρυβο, μου δημιουργεί την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον έχει. Δεν είναι βραχνη, όσο την ξέρω τουλάχιστον, γιατί την έχω μόνο μια βδομάδα.και δε φαίνεται να έχει αλλα συμπτώματα. Πιστεύω ωστοσω ότι μάλλον έχει. Θεωρώ μάλιστα ότι τα είχε Πο εκει που την αγόρασα και με την αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος μάλλον αγχωθηκε και ο πληθυσμός των Παρασκευή αυξήθηκε. Μάλλον κλινω προς το να δώσω φάρμακο.

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, μισό κουταλιού της σούπας εννοείς ή του γλυκού; Για το μηλοξυδο ρωτώ

----------


## jk21

κουταλι του γλυκου 

ο ηχος των σπασμενων σπορων εχει διαδοθει οτι συνδεεται με τα ακαρεα .δεν εχω βρει πουθενα επισημη αναφορα αντιθετα εχω εις γνωσην μου περιπτωσεις που παρα τις συνεχεις χορηγησεις ιβερμεκτινης βελτιωση δεν ειδαν στα πουλια τους και καποια ειδανε με αλλα φαρμακα  ή ισως ηταν και ιδεα τους 

το πουλι ειναι θηλυκο και δεν κελαηδα εντονα αλλα αυτο που κανει το τσιου το κανει καθαρα και συχνα; τα ακαρεα θα ειχαν δημιουργησει προβλημα στο κελαηδησμα .

αν θες κοιτα το στο σκοταδι με δυνατο φακο στο λαιμο αφου καθαρισεις μια περιοχη (παραμεριζοντας με βρεγμενο χερι απο ζεστο νερο τα  πουπουλα ) ,αν δεις μηπως φαινονται μικροσκοπικα μαυρα στιγματα

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, κάνει τσιου κανονικά καθαρά και συχνά. 2 φορές μάλιστα το ΣΚ έκανε και μικρής Διάρκεια χαμηλοφωνη τριλλια, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι καθόλου πυρωμενη. Μένει σε ζεστό χώρο, μέσα στο σπίτι και μόλις κοίταξα το δέρμα του λαϊκού της και δεν είδα μαύρα στίγματα ή κουκιδες.

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν θα εδινα πουλμοσαν .προς το παρον . δεν ξερω αν θες να δοκιμασεις και τον neem που αναφερεται εδω

*Ακάρεα της τραχείας - θεραπεία.*υπαρχει με απλη αναζητηση σε ελληνικες σελιδες  αυτο καθαρο αιθεριο ελαιο που με διαλυση του σε ποσοτητα γλυκερινης και επαλλειψη στο λαιμο ισως ειχες αποτελεσματα αν ειναι ακαρεα ,γιατι τα τρελαινει η οσμη του στο αιμα και δεν μπορουνε να φανε 



επισης αν εισαι κοντα στο περιστερι εχω ενα αλλο σκευασμα για εξωπαρασιτα με αιθεριο ελαιο neem αλλα και 2-3 αλλα φυτικα σαν περιεχομενο .να σου δω να βαλεις .

παντως το μηλοξυδο να το βαλεις ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω το neem oil και αν θέλεις στείλε μου κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας, ώστε να μιλήσουμε και να έρθω στο Περιστέρι να μου δώσεις λίγο απο το παρασκευασμα. Μένω στη Ν. Σμυρνη οπότε δεν είμαι μακρυά.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι παρασκευασμα  .ειναι ετοιμο προιον με 3% neem και αιθεριο ελαιο λεβαντας και σιτρονελλας .σου στελνω

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, τελικά έκανα 2 εφαρμογές του παρασκευάσματος που μου έδωσες με το neem oil (και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά), σε 2 διαδοχικές ημέρες, περίμενα μερικές μέρες αλλά ο ήχος σπάσιμου σπόρων εξακολουθούσε, στη συνέχεια έβαλα τη μία σταγόνα pulomosan και μάλλον θα πρέπει να επαναλάβω αύριο μια και θα είμαστε στην 8η ημέρα, αλλά εξακολουθεί και κάνει τον ίδιο θόρυβο, της άνοιξα εχθές το ράμφος και με φακό σε σκοτάδι, αλλά και σε φως κοίταξα τον ουρανίσκο της και δεν είδα κάτι σε κίτρινο ή άσπρο, αλλά μόνο ροζ ήταν (όσο μπορούσα φυσικά να δω), άρα μάλλον δε θά χει και μύκητες για να βάλω νισταμυσίν, δίνω ξιδόνερο επί 10 μέρες, αλλά και πάλι με όλα αυτά δε βλέπω καμιά βελτίωση. Μήπως εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος από το Φόρουμ έχετε κάποια ιδέα για το πως να προχωρήσω; Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι εφόσον το πουλάκι είναι εξαιρετικά ζωντανό, σφυρίζει, χοροπηδάει κλπ, μήπως τελικά απλώς δεν έχει κάτι και από φυσικού του δηλαδή κάνει έτσι, αλλά τελικά δε νομίζω ότι όλο αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό ή έστω ιδιοσυγκρασιακό της.

----------


## aeras

Βαλε βίντεο με ήχο που να το κάνει

----------


## koukoulis

είναι αδύνατο να βάλω video, μια και δεν το κάνει καθόλου συχνά. είναι όμως σαν να σπάει σπόρια με το στόμα του, αρκετά ευδιάκριτος ήχος.

----------


## geam

Γιάννη έχω vetermec να σου δώσω εγώ εαν θέλεις.... μην πας να αγοράσεις...

----------


## koukoulis

Γιώργο, ευχαριστω για την προσφορά. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα κάνει κι αυτό κάτι. Θα το διαβάσω και θα δω τι μέλλει γενναίσθαι

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη, 

μπορώ να σου δώσω SCATT για να βάλεις στο πουλάκι.  Περιέχει μοξιδεκτίνη και έχει τον ίδιο τρόπο δράση με την ιβερμεκτίνη, αλλά παραμένει περισσότερο ενεργή στο αίμα του πτηνού.  Εάν έχεις εφαρμόσει σωστά το Pulmosan, λογικά θα έπρεπε να έβλεπες βελτίωση στο πουλάκι.

----------


## aeras

Μόνο αυτό κάνει, άλλα συμπτώματα δεν παρουσιάζει? Τι υγρασία-θερμοκρασία έχει ο χώρος που βρίσκεται μεταβάλλεται και πόσο?

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιάννη έχω vetermec να σου δώσω εγώ εαν θέλεις.... μην πας να αγοράσεις...


Γιώργο νομίζω ότι και τα 2σκευάσματα έχουν την ίδια δραστική ουσία, απλώς σε άλλη αραίωση. Αν κι εφόσον ήταν δραστική στο πουλάκι, θα είχα δει κάποια βελτίωση τουλάχιστον. Βέβαια στα φάρμακα παίζουν ρόλο και τα έκδοχα ως προς την απορρόφηση της δραστικής, όπως επίσης και ο ουδώς χορήγησης. Εσύ εννοείς να χρησιμοποιήσω το vetermec ως πόσιμο διάλυμα ή να κάνω τις αραιώσεις με προπυλενογλυκολη ώστε ν´απορροφηθεί μέσω του δέρματος;

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιάννη, 
> 
> μπορώ να σου δώσω SCATT για να βάλεις στο πουλάκι.  Περιέχει μοξιδεκτίνη και έχει τον ίδιο τρόπο δράση με την ιβερμεκτίνη, αλλά παραμένει περισσότερο ενεργή στο αίμα του πτηνού.  Εάν έχεις εφαρμόσει σωστά το Pulmosan, λογικά θα έπρεπε να έβλεπες βελτίωση στο πουλάκι.


Στέλιο ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου. Σκεφτόμουν να κάνω επαναληπτική με το pulmosan και να δω τί θα γίνει, αλλά τελικά είμαι μάλλον κάπως μπερδεμένος και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ΟΚ το πάω σε έναν πτηνίατρο, γιατί εφόσον ανέλαβα την ευθύνη του, λογικά θα πρέπει να ανταποκριθώ και με τον καλύτερο και φυσικά τον αποτελεσματικότερο τρόπο. Αλλά έλα που δεν πιστεύω ότι θα βρω αξιόπιστο πτηνίατρο αφενός κι αφετέρου κι αυτή η μικρούλα δεν τον κάνει το θόρυβο συχνά. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσω γρήγορα τι πρέπει να κάνω, γιατί θα λείψω την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## ninos

Δες *εδω* για ακάρεα τραχείας και για τα φάρμακα που υπάρχουν μπας και σε βοηθήσει. Επίσης λάβε υπ΄όψιν και αυτά που ρώτησε ο "aeras", όπως εαν  υπάρχει έντονη υγρασία στο χώρο ή συχνές αυξομιώσεις θερμοκρασίας. Δηλαδή το πουλάκι το έχεις πάντα σε σταθερό χώρο ή το μετακινείς ; 

Τέλος, εαν έχει ακάρεα πάντως σύντομα θα βλέπεις σταδιακή μείωση της φωνής του πτηνού.  Μην ανησυχείς που θα απουσιάζεις, διότι είτε έχει άκαρι, είτε μύκητες, είναι παθήσεις που σίγουρα θέλουν αρκετό χρόνο για να οδηγήσουν το πουλάκι σε θάνατο ή πλήρη καταρροή του.

----------


## koukoulis

> Μόνο αυτό κάνει, άλλα συμπτώματα δεν παρουσιάζει? Τι υγρασία-θερμοκρασία έχει ο χώρος που βρίσκεται μεταβάλλεται και πόσο?


Μιχάλη (νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το ονομά σου), ο χώρος είναι κουζίνα, με θερμοκρασία γύρω στους 20 βαθμούς και δε θα έλεγα ότι υγραίνεται περισσότερο από ο,τι το υπόλοιπο από το υπόλοιπο σπίτι. Με άλλα λόγια μιλάμε για σταθερή θερμοκρασία, χωρις ιδιαίτερη υγρασία. Επίσης το πουλάκι δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας, είναι ιδιαίτερα κινητική και ζωηρή, δεν τινάζει το κεφάλι της και από εκείπου την πήρα τα είχε ιδιαίτερα καθαρά και φροντισμένα-κανένα δε μου φάνηκε βραχνό ας πούμε και πολλά αρσενικά τραγουδούσαν. Τώρα όταν την ξυπνάω το πρωί ενίοτε και πριν παει για φαγητό ακούω αυτόν τον ήχο και κάποιες φορές σποραδικά μέσα στην ημέρα-υπολόγισε όμως ότι λείπω κι αρκετές ώρες απ´ το σπίτι.

----------


## geam

Γιαννη για να το βαλεις στο νερό.... (και μην το εχεις το πουλί στην κουζίνα.... οπουδήποτε αλλού, εκτός απο κουζίνα...)

----------


## koukoulis

τέλος, εαν έχει ακάρεα πάντως σύντομα θα βλέπεις σταδιακή μείωση της φωνής του πτηνού.  μην ανησυχείς που θα απουσιάζεις, διότι είτε έχει άκαρι, είτε μύκητες, είναι παθήσεις που σίγουρα θέλουν αρκετό χρόνο για να οδηγήσουν το πουλάκι σε θάνατο ή πλήρη καταρροή του.[/quote]
κοίτα, την έχω σχεδόν 1 μήνα και δεν έχει μειωθεί η φωνή της στο ελάχιστο. το θέμα τελικά είναι αν έχει ακάρεα, μήκυτες, κάτι άλλο ή τίποτα (πολυ θα ήθελα το τελευταίο). μήπως κάποιος έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιον πτηνίατρο αξιόλογο κατά προτίμηση στα νότια προάστια (μένω ν.σμύρνη) ή όπου αλλού,αρκεί να ξέρει τι του γίνεται, γιατί πολλά έχω ακούσει τώρα τελευταία για ιατρικά λάθη σε ανθρώπους κυρίως και δε θα θελα με τίποτα να ταλαιπωρησω το πουλάκι. ευχαριστώ

----------


## aeras

Άλλαξε του χώρο, η κουζίνα δεν είναι για την διαμονή των πουλιών, μετά την αλλαγή χώρου εάν σε 10 μέρες δεν έχει σταματήσει ο ήχος που κάνει το πας σε γιατρό. Φάρμακα βότανα ξίδια μην δώσεις. Θερμοκρασία και υγρασία να μην έχουν απότομες διακυμάνσεις στο νέο χώρο.

----------


## jk21

Συμφωνω οτι η κουζινα ειναι προβληματικος χωρος και πρεπει να κανεις αυτη τη δοκιμη .αν κατι δεν αλλαξει δοκιμαζεις scatt αφου υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα .

----------


## koukoulis

Λοιπόν, Αφού σκέφτηκα όλα όσα μου είπατε, και έχοντας περάσει 8 ημέρες από την 1η σταγόνα pulmosan, της έβαλα και 2η και στη συνέχεια αφού απολύμανα εκ νέου το κλουβί και τα σκεύη της και την άλλαξαν δωμάτιο, περίμενα να δω τί θα γίνει. Φυσικά έπινε ξυδόνερο για ένα 10ήμερο, αλλά ενώ νομίζω ότι υπήρξε μια μικρή βελτίωση στους ήχους, -ίσως είναι ιδέα μου φυσικά, αλλά τους ακούω με μικρότερη συχνότητα, την πήγα σήμερα στην πτηνίατρο, η οποία ήταν πολύ κατηγορηματική. Μου είπε ότι το πουλάκι έχει ακάρεα της τραχείας, όχι γιατί τα είδε, αλλά βάσει των ήχων που της εξήγησα ότι κάνει, ότι έχει ψείρες, μια και κουνάει τα φτερά της συνέχεια και νευρικά-ο ίδιος νόμιζα ότι κάνει άσκηση σα να θέλει να πετάξει, και ξύνει πολύ συχνά το ράμφος της στην πατήθρα, από μύκητες είναι καθαρή και ότι σε 15 ημέρες από την τελευταία εφαρμογή του pulmosan θα πρέπει να ξαναβάλω, αλλά όχι νωρίτερα και να ακολουθήσει μία ακόμη εφαρμογή με το πέρας του 8ημέρου. Επιπρόσθετα θα χρησιμοποιήσω σε δύο κύκλους ένα σκεύασμα που λέγεται antistress της tafarm,που περιλαμβάνει βιταμίνες, μεταλλικά στοιχεία, αμινοξέα και σάκχαρα, με καθημερινή δοσολογία 10σταγόνες σε 100ml νερό και σε 2 κύκλους 25 ημερών και ενδιάμεση διακοπή 5ημερών μαζί με το aviomycine της ιδίας εταιρείας που είναι αντιβίωση σε δοσολογία 7 σταγόνες ανά 100 ml νερόγια 7 ημέρες, διακοπή για 15 ημέρες κι επανάληψη κι ακόμη να ψεκάσω το πουλάκι με pinex spray για παράσιτα και επίσης το κλουβί και όλα τα συναφή ( ποτίστρες, ταΐστρες κλπ) και να τα ξεβγάλω με καυτό νερό, χρησιμοποιώντας μια οδοντόβουρτσα για τις γωνίες. Τέλος μου εξήγησε ότι όλα αυτά θα οδηγήσουν το πουλί στην ίαση, αν και εφόσον τα ακάρεα δεν έχουν φτάσει στους πνεύμονες, γιατί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση το πουλάκι αποκλείεται να σωθεί. Τί να σας πω, είμαι ιδιαίτερα προβληματισμένος και ανήσυχος. Η ίδια μάλιστα ισχυριζόταν ότι έστω και σε συσκευασμένες τροφές γνωστών εταιρειών, ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν ψείρες λευκές που αν η τροφή παραμείνει στον ήλιο, αναπτύσσονται και φαίνονται σα λευκή σκόνη κάτω κάτω στον περιέκτη. Παρεπιπτόντως η επίσκεψη στοίχισε 20€

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

καλά έκανες και πήγες το πουλάκι στον γιατρό.  Γενικά απο οτι γνωρίζω, οταν τα ακάρεα φθάσουν στους πνεύμονες, είναι μη αναστρέψιμο, αλλά το πουλάκι εαν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει σαφές βράχνιασμα και δεν κάνει μόνο το "τικ-τικ" που αναφέρεις. Ουσιαστικά με την ιβερμεκτινη βλέπεις μια ίαση, αλλά μετά το πουλάκι καταπέφτει πάλι.. Ο ήχος αυτός έχει συνδυαστεί με ακάρεα τραχείας, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που βασίζεται σε κάποια επιστημονική μελέτη, οπότε κανείς δεν πρόκειται να σου πει με σιγουριά ότι έχει ακάρεα τραχείας, αλλά μπορεί  να σου πεί ότι υπάρχουν υπόνοιες για ακάρεα τραχείας..

Το ότι τινάζει τα φτερά είναι αιτία ψειρών και κάνει την κίνηση αυτή για να τις διώξει από πάνω της. Ναι, μπορεί να υπάρχουν στην τροφή του πουλιού εάν και σε συσκευασμένη ίσως είναι δύσκολο, αλλά ίσως όχι και απίθανο, τι να πω, δεν ξέρω..  Προσοχή με το σπρέι, διότι δεν προτείνεται σε πουλάκια που έχουν δύσπνοια. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και σκευάσματα πιο ήπια. Τέλος, την αντιβίωση  λογικά σου την πρότεινε, διότι δίνεται εαν τα ακάρεα έχουν δημιουργήσει στο πουλάκι αποδειγμένη φλεγμονή και παρατηρείται δύσπνοια.

----------


## koukoulis

Στέλιο καλησπέρα. Εδώ και 5 εβδομάδες που την έχω δεν έχει βραχνιάσει και γενικότερα η φωνούλα της δεν είναι βραχνή. Το τι θα γίνει δεν μπορώ να το προδικάσω αλλά παραμένω αισιόδοξος. Όπως και να χει θα τη φροντίσω όσο γίνεται κι ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα καλά. Όταν λες ότι με την ιβερμεκτίνη βλέπεις μια ίαση κι έπειτα καταπέφτει, φαντάζομαι εννοείς την περίπτωση πούρα ακάρεα είναι πλέον στους πνεύμονες και όχι όταν έχουν προσβάλλει την τραχεία μόνο, γιατί στη 2η περίπτωση είχα την εντύπωση ότι επέρχεται πλήρης ίαση-αν όχι σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσέ με. Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## jk21

το antistress μηπως γραφει και καποια φαρμακευτικη ουσια; μπορεις να κοιταξεις ξανα;

----------


## koukoulis

> το antistress μηπως γραφει και καποια φαρμακευτικη ουσια; μπορεις να κοιταξεις ξανα;


η σύνθεσή του είναι βιταμίνες α,c,e,k3σύμπλεγμα β, ασβέστιο, μαγνήσιο,φώσφορος,κοβάλτιο  ,μαγγάνιο,σίδηρος,χαλκός,ψε  υδάργυρος,σάκχαρα,πρωτεΐνε  ς. δεν αναγράφει φαρμακευτική ουσία και δεν εξηγεί τί είδους αμινοξέα ή σάκχαρα έχει, και δεν έχει καν ποσοστιαία σύσταση.

----------


## koukoulis

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Το περασμένο Σάββατο έκανα την 4η εφαρμογή του pulmosan στο πουλάκι και όπως και με τις τρεις προηγούμενες (οι εφαρμογές ήταν από 1 σταγόνα στο δέρμα του σβέρκου του πουλιού και επανάληψη σε 8 ημέρες, διακοπή για 15 και επανάληψη του ίδιου κύκλου) δεν έγινε τίποτα. Απλά το πουλάκι μανιωδώς για περίπου 2 ώρες μετά την εφαρμογή κάνει τους ήχους σπάσιμου σποριών και ξύνει τη μυτούλα του στην πατήθρα, έπειτα _πέφτει_ για 1, 2 ημέρες, δηλαδή δεν είναι ζωηρή και στη συνέχεια επάνέρχεται λαλίστατη, καθόλου βραχνιασμένη και ιδιαίτερα κινητική όπως εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου που την έχω. Σήμερα λοιπόν επικοινώνησα με τον Στέλιο (ninos) για να μου δώσει scatt και τελικά συνενοηθήκαμε να το ξαναθέσω το ζήτημα στο Φόρουμ, ώστε να πάρω και άλλες γνώμες. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν τα ακόλουθα:
1. αν το καναρίνι είχε ακάρεα της τραχείας δε θα ανέμενα τουλάχιστον κάποια βελτίωση όπως μείωση της συχνότητας των ήχων τις πρώτες ημέρες μετά την εφαρμογή του pulmosan; δεν παρατηρώ τίποτα τέτοιο
2. αν την πείραζε στο αναπνευστικό η κουζίνα και μετά το σαλόνι, τώρα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες στο μπαλκόνι θά πρεπε να είχε βελτιωθεί, αλλά και αυτό δε συνέβη.
3. αν έχει μύκητες; η γιατρός μου είπε ότι δεν έχει και κοίταξε μέσα στο στόμα της. Παρά ταύτα η γιατρός μου είπε ότι έχει και άσπρη ψείρα, λόγω του ότι μέσα στην ημέρα σε κάποιες φάσεις ανοιγοκλείνει τα φτερά της με ταχύτητα πάνω στο κλαδί, όπως έχω δει να κάνουν κάποια δύστυχα πιασμένα άγρια πουλάκια στο κλουβί. αλλά και που την ψέκασα και αυτήν και το κλουβί με pinex spray και κάτω από τις φτερούγες και ανάποδα από τα πούπουλα και σε όλα τα σημεία εκτός του κεφαλιού, δεν είδα επίσης τίποτα νέο, εννοώ καμία βελτίωση. Εξακολουθεί και τινάζει τα φτεράκια της το ίδιο και με την ίδια συχνότητα και ζέση. Αρα η γιατρός ή δεν ήξερε τί έλεγε ή και το συγκεκριμένο σπρέι δεν ήταν το κατάλληλο. 
4. Μετά αναρωτήθηκα μήπως είναι το ράμφος της που τη δυσκολεύει. Το πουλάκι είναι ενός έτους, το πάνω τμήμα του ράμφους εξείχε λίγο πολύ λίγο. αλλά και του αρσενικού μου το ίδιο και παραπάνω εξέχει και δεν κάνει κρακ κρακ. Παρόλα αυτά ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο κάποιος ισχυριζόταν ότι μόλις έκοψε το ράμφος του καναρινιού του και ενώ είχε τα ίδια προβλήματα με τους ήχους, το πουλί έπαψε να τους κάνει. Το ίδιο μόλις έκανα και εγώ. της έκοψα δλδ το ράμφος αν και φοβόμουν πάρα πολύ και περιμένω να δω αν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση. 

Επίσης το βράδυ θα κάτσω δίπλα της που θα κοιμάται για να δω αν κάνει αυτούς τους ήχους και στον ύπνο, αν και το έχω ξανακάνει και δεν άκουσα τίποτα - ούτε και την ανάσα της. Τους ήχους τους έκανε σε πρώτη φάση το πρωί (και όχι μόνο) με το που την ξύπναγα και χωρίς να έχει μετακινηθεί καθόλου. Ξυδόνερο επίσης πήρε για 10 ημέρες αλλά δε βελτιώθηκε. 

Κατά τα άλλα εξακολουθεί και είναι το ίδιο κινητική εδώ και 2 μήνες που την έχω, η φωνή της είναι κανονική και δεν έχει μεταβληθεί καθόλου, ενίοτε εκτός από τσίου και διπλό τσίου, κάνει και ένα τρρρρρρρ, όλα δηλαδή όπως και στην αρχή. Αυτό το γράφω για να σας πω ότι η κατάστασή της είναι σταθερή και όχι επίδεινούμενη. Τελικά λοιπόν δεν ξέρω πλέον τί να κάνω. 

Μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα πως να προχωρήσουμε;

----------


## aeras

Εάν θες, για 10 μέρες στο νερό 2 με 3 σταγόνες ιώδιο και δεν θα δίνεις τροφές αυτούσιες η που περιέχουν σόγια, λινάρι, ελαιοκράμβη, λάχανο,  μπρόκολο. Βιταμίνη Α του δίνεις?

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι οτι υπηρχαν απο ακαρεα ,αν υπηρχαν ,μετα απο τοσες δοσεις θα εχουν εξουδετερωθει .το πουλακι αφου ακουγεται καθαρη η φωνη του ,απο ακαρεα ειναι οκ .οι ηχοι που ακους δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι κατι και περισσοτερο με απασχολουν κινησεις του που δειχνουν νευρικοτητα .απο την αλλη η αντιδραση του μετα τις χορηγησεις pulmosan με ανησυχουν αν εχει επιβαρυνθει και ο οργανισμος του απο την ουσια . δεν ξερω αν με το ιωδιο ο Μιχαλης στοχευει σε κατι αλλο εκτος απο μυκητες αλλα εμενα εκει παει ο νους μου .το scatt ισως να ξεκαθαριζε την κατασταση οσο αφορα τα ακαρεα αλλα εγω δεν θα το χορηγουσα αν δεν εθετα το ιστορικο χορηγησεων ιβερμεκτινης σε γιατρο εξειδικευμενο ,που θα αξιολογουσε αν μπορει να επιβαρυνθει αλλο ο οργανισμος .αν θελεις να δοκιμασεις ,αν γινεται και με το οκ του γιατρου σου αν τον ρωτησεις ,θα σου προτεινα νυσταμισιν

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη, 
για τους μυκητες, μην ξεχάσεις να κόψεις το μήλο που του βαζεις κ γενικά οτι έχει ζάχαρι!!  
Τότε που του εβαζες μηλοξυδο, έδινες κ μήλο παράλληλα ;
Περαστικά εύχομαι κ υπομονή.

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιάννη, 
> για τους μυκητες, μην ξεχάσεις να κόψεις το μήλο που του βαζεις κ γενικά οτι έχει ζάχαρι!!  
> Τότε που του εβαζες μηλοξυδο, έδινες κ μήλο παράλληλα ;
> Περαστικά εύχομαι κ υπομονή.


Στέλιο πράγματι παράλληλα με το ξυδόνερο της έβαζαν μήλο και άλλοτε αχλαδι

----------


## koukoulis

> Εάν θες, για 10 μέρες στο νερό 2 με 3 σταγόνες ιώδιο και δεν θα δίνεις τροφές αυτούσιες η που περιέχουν σόγια, λινάρι, ελαιοκράμβη, λάχανο,  μπρόκολο. Βιταμίνη Α του δίνεις?


Μιχάλη ευχαριστώ. Βιταμίνη Α της δίνω, μια και περιέχεται στο antistress. Επίσης σόγια, λινάρι, ελαιοκράμβη δεν λέγω αν περιέχονται στην τροφή της- χρησιμοποιώ την promo, premium prestige. Λες να της αλλάξω τροφή; Επίσης όταν λες ιώδιο, κάνει το bedadine solution;

----------


## koukoulis

> Στέλιο πράγματι παράλληλα με το ξυδόνερο της έβαζαν μήλο και άλλοτε αχλαδι


Επίσης τώρα που διάβασα τη σύνθεση της τροφής περιέχονται αποξηραμένα παραπροΐόντα φρούτων και μπισκότα, που σημαίνει ζάχαρη. Μήπως έχετε υπόψη συσκευασμένη τροφή επώνυμη που να μην περίεχει σάκχαρα, ώστε να την αγοράσω;

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, σχετικά με τους μύκητες η κτηνίατρος είπε ότι δεν έχει. Άρα αν της χορηγήσω νυσταμυσίν, αυτό θα το κάνω αφεαυτού, μια και την τελική ευθύνη την έχω ο ίδιος και μάλλον προς τα εκεί συγκλίνω. Από την άλλη μεριά, ήχο στην αναπνοή δεν κάνει ούτε όταν κοιμάται, άρα μάλλον δεν έχει αναπνευστικά, πριν από λίγο που ήταν νύχτα, αλλά και τώρα που ξημερώνει, κοίταξα με φακό στον πάτο και στις γωνίες του κλουβιού, και δεν είδα τίποτα να περπατά στο λευκό χαρτί που έχω στρώσει και τώρα που μόλις ξύπνησε, έκανε καμιά δεκαριά κρακ κρακ, άρα να συμπεράνω ότι ψείρες δεν έχει; Για το scatt τι λες να δοκιμάσω εκ παραλλήλου με το νυσταμυσίν;

----------


## jk21

τις επωνυμες τροφες αν οχι ολες ,τις περισσοτερες θα τις βρεις εδω
*Μείγματα Σπόρων για  Καναρίνια*θα σου προτεινα οποιαδηποτε δεν εχει ρουπσεν (rape seed -ελαιοκραμβη ) για λογους που εξηγω εκει ,και σιγουρα καποια που εχει αρκετη περιλλα ή που π μπορει να μην εχεις αλλα μπορεις να προσθεσεις εσυ σε ποσοτητα 10 % και βαζοντας αλλο 20 κεχρι ή και βρωμη (προτιμω την δευτερη ειδικα αν δεν εχει ηδη εκεινο το μιγμα και αν εχεις διαπιστωσει οτι την τρωνε τα πουλια σου )  .καποιες απο τις εταιριες που αναφερονται εχουν και με μπισκοτο αλλα δεν εχω βαλει στη λιστα εκεινα τα μιγματα νομιζω (οχι τυχαια ) ενω σε οσες υπαρχουν ,απλα δεν υπηρχαν σκετα .μεσα στις τροφες που εγω για δικους μου λογους δεν θα εδινα ειναι και οποια εχει pellets βαπτισμενα απο την οποια εταιρια οπως εκεινη θελει  ...

γνωμη μου ειναι οτι scatt οχι χωρις ειδοποιηση γιατρου οτι θα χορηγησεις και οτι εχεις ηδη δωσει τοση ιβερμεκτινη εχεις δοσει (pulmosan ) και εγκριση του ,δεν θα εδινα .φοβαμαι τοξικωση ,λογω των ποσοτητων δηλητηριου που εχει φαει το πουλι . γιατι δεν αποκλειω τα ακαραια αλλα η αντιδραση καθε φορα που του εδινες ,δειχνει ειτε ενοχληση του οργανισμου ειτε πανικο στα οποια ακαρεα υπαρχουν λογω εισβολης του φαρμακου.δεν ειμαι γιατρος για να το αξιολογησω .αλλα αν συνεβαινε τετοις πανικος ,σημαινει οτι το φαρμακο εκανε τη δουλεια του και μετα απο τοσες επαναληψεις ,δεν μπορει να μην εχει αποτελεσμα 

το nystamysyn αν και δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για μυκητες που εχουν φτασει και στο αναπνευστικο ,εχω διαπιστωσει (ισως γιατι χτυπα μυκητες του λαιμου στην οδο της τροφης ) εχω διαπιστωσει οτι εχει βελτιωσει σχετικο προβλημα σε αρκετα πουλια .πιστευω οτι πρεπει να το δωσεις .δεν φαινονται με το ματι παντα οι μυκητες .αλλα οταν ενας εχει επικοινωνια με γιατρο ,πρεπει και κατι αλλο να θελει να κανει σε σχεση με αυτα που εκεινος λεει ,να τον συμβουλευεται

----------


## ninos

*Εδώ* ένα πουλάκι που είχε παρόμοια συμπεριφορά με αυτό που αναφέρεις Γιάννη. Ρώτησα σήμερα την Petra τι είχε γίνει τελικά με τα πουλάκια και το "τικ-τικ" που κάνει.

----------


## aeras

> Μιχάλη ευχαριστώ. Βιταμίνη Α της δίνω, μια και περιέχεται στο antistress. Επίσης σόγια, λινάρι, ελαιοκράμβη δεν λέγω αν περιέχονται στην τροφή της- χρησιμοποιώ την promo, premium prestige. Λες να της αλλάξω τροφή; Επίσης όταν λες ιώδιο, κάνει το bedadine solution;


Διάλυμα ιωδιούχου καλίου ή σαν διάλυμα Lugol 5%

----------


## koukoulis

παντα οι μυκητες .αλλα οταν ενας εχει επικοινωνια με γιατρο ,πρεπει και κατι αλλο να θελει να κανει σε σχεση με αυτα που εκεινος λεει ,να τον συμβουλευεται
Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές και για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Σχετικά με τη γιατρό έχω μια ένσταση : όταν λοιπόν μου λέει κι ελπίζω να έχει άδικο, ότι αν δε πιάσουν οι δύο δόσεις pulmosan, τότε η νεκροψία θα δείξει, θα έλεγα ότι δεν έχει τίποτα περισσότερο να προσφέρει. Ο ίδιος και το έχω ξαναπεί, πιστεύω ότι θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ ή να κάνω ότι είναι δυνατό, όπως και όλαι στη θέση μου, ώστε να εξαντλήσω κάθε πιθανότητα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## aeras

Οι περισσότεροι γιατροί είναι για τα θηλαστικά, κάποιοι για τα ορνιθόμορφα, για τα ωδικά είναι πολλοί λίγοι μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ τελικα δεν καταλαβα να σου πω την τελικη σου αποφαση .τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις; παντως το <<η νεκροψια θα δειξει >> δεν μου αρεσει καθολου και μενα .αποδεχομαι να βαζει σαν πρωτη σκεψη τα ακαρεα αλλα οταν η οποια αγωγη δεν δειχνει αποτελεσμα ,ενας γιατρος δεν ειναι jk  που επειδη σε παρομοια συμπτωματα αλλης περιπτωσης , αυτο που ειχε στο μυαλο του τοτε ,νομιζει οτι θα ισχυει και σε σενα .αυτο ειναι τροπος σκεψης μελους ενος φορουμ ,απλη γνωμη ,οχι θεση και τακτικη γιατρου .ο γιατρος εκτος απο ελεγχο στο στομα οπτικο για μυκητες ,οταν οι πρωτες υποψιες του (ακαρεα) δεν επαληθευονται ,εχει και αλλους τροπους να ψαξει μυκητες κρυφους με εξετασεις αν δεν θελει να εφαρμοσει (και σωστα κανει ) τακτικες και μεθοδους φορουμ .αν απευθυνθεις και δεν το κανει (να ψαξει με εξετασεις ) ,μη προτεινοντας παραλληλα κατι αλλο ,σαφως και δεν θα περιμενεις τη νεκροψια .σε αυτη την περιπτωση ειτε σε περιπτωση που δεν θελεις τελικα να ερθεις σε επαφη μαζι του ,τα ξαναλεμε συντομα

----------


## mariakappa

δεν θα αναφερθω στην εκφραση της γιατρου γιατι ως moderator δεν κανει να βρισω.εαν θελεις μπορω εγω να σου προτεινω γιατρους που σιγουρα θα σου προσφερουν περισσοτερα γιατι η συγκεκριμενη με τοσο πουλμοζαν οντως θα του κανει νεκροψια στο τελος.

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά σκέφτομαι να απευθυνθώ και σε άλλο γιατρό, οπότε Μαρία θ ήθελα τη συμβολή σου. Μένω στη Ν. Σμύρνη, αλλά αν πρόκειται για εμπεριστατωμένα ικανό γιατρό πάω και στην...Κωλοπετινίτσα. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι όλη αυτήν τη περίοδο ταξιδεύω πολύ και έχω μικρή διαθεσιμότητα χρόνου, αλλά θα βρω χρόνο. Σκέφτομαι επίσης εν τω μεταξύ να την ξεκινήσω νισταμισίν μήπως και...Οπότε αν γίνεται παραπέμψτε με στο πρωτόκολλο για να δω κι αν μπορώ να το ακολουθήσω. Ευχαριστώ για όλα. Μαρία περιμένω νέα σου και φυσικά από όποιον άλλο έχει άποψη για αξιόπιστο πτηνίατρο

----------


## jk21

αν δωσεις (για μενα μονο αν δεν πας αμεσα σε πτηνιατρο ) θα δωσεις nystamysyn σιροπι 
με συρριγγα του 1 ml (χωρις τη βελονα φυσικα )  στο στομα αδιαλυτο σε ποσοτητα 0.075 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το  απογευμα .η ποσοτητα ειναι οσο ειναι τα 3/4 του μαυρου λαστιχενιου  εμβολου της φωτο 


αν για σενα ειναι αδυνατη η παροχη αδιαλυτου φαρμακου με συρριγγα ,τοτε λεγοντας οτι μειωνεται η δραστικοτητα του με αυτον τον τροπο ,μπορεις να δωσεις και 3.5 ml στα 100 ml νερου 

και στις δυο περιπτωσεις για 10 μερες

----------


## jk21

θελεις να σου στειλω και την λιστα γιατρων συνολικα περα απο τα οποια πμ με προτασεις δεχθεις;

----------


## koukoulis

> θελεις να σου στειλω και την λιστα γιατρων συνολικα περα απο τα οποια πμ με προτασεις δεχθεις;


Ναι αν μπορείς στείλε τη λίστα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## koukoulis

[QUOTE=jk21;454140]αν δωσεις (για μενα μονο αν δεν πας αμεσα σε πτηνιατρο ) θα δωσεις nystamysyn σιροπι 
με συρριγγα του 1 ml (χωρις τη βελονα φυσικα )  στο στομα αδιαλυτο σε ποσοτητα 0.075 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το  απογευμα 
Δημήτρη θα το σκεφτώ γιατί πιθανά θα λείπω Τρίτη έως Πέμπτη και η γυναίκα μου είναι αδύνατο να πιάσει το πουλι. Γίνεται να ξεκινήσω για 3 μέρες κατευθείαν στο στόμα, μετά για άλλες τρεις στο νερό κι έπειτα πάλι στο στόμα για 4 και το υπόλοιπο στο νερό ή νομίζεις ότι έτσι θα δημιουργήσω αρνητικά στελέχη μύκητα;

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη σχετικά με τα φάρμακα και τις δόσεις διακρίνω δυο μέτρα και σταθμά, στην νυστατίνη γράφεις την χορηγήσει των  δόσεων και την διάρκεια  δημόσια, αυτή εξαιρείται από τον γενικό κανόνα σου όταν χορηγείται αλόγιστα ως  προς την ανθεκτικότητα του φαρμάκου σε μύκητες η ακόμη και κάποια είδη μύκητα αντοχή στην  αμφοτερικίνη?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ μπορεις να το κανει και ετσι 


ΜΙΧΑΛΗ εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι οι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις δεν δινουν για προληψη σε μυκητες νυστατινη αλλα δυστυχως αμφοτερακινη  :winky:  κανοντας μεγαλυτερο κακο γιατι εχει φουλ παρενεργειες μπροστα στη νυστατινη .την δοση της νυστατινης ,την ειχα πει δημοσια πολυ πριν το μετανοιωσω και για αυτην (και εδω εχω μεγαλη ευθυνη ) και το ξερεις καλα .τωρα δεν εχει νοημα .αρκει η σαφης ρηση μου αλλα και η συχνη παραθεση λινκ που λενει οτι *η συχνη χορηγηση νυστατινης ,οδηγει σε ανθεκτικοτητα τους  μυκητες απεναντι της !!!* αυτο βεβαια για οσους απο αυτους εχουν αρχισει και πιστευουν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με μυκητες προερχομενο απο την αλογιστη χρηση αντιβιοτικων μεχρι τωρα 

οι αλλοι κυνηγανε ανυπαρκτα (συνηθως ) κοκκιδια στα καναρινια και εθελοτυφλουν οτι θα μειωσουν τα κοκκιδια με φαρμακα ,στα πιασμενα πουλια ... ενω σχεδον ολοι βαφτιζουν εν δυναμει αρρωστα τα πουλια τους απο μυκοπλασμα και ακαρεα γεμιζοντας τους τυλοσινη ,ενροφλοξασινη  (μεχρι και την αχρηστη σχεδον απο την καταχρηση χλωροτετρακυκλινη ) και επανελλημενες αγωγες με το δηλητηριο που λεγεται ιβερμεκτινη ...

για αυτους ,οσο θα δρουν ετσι ,δεν εχει τιποτα δημοσια .ετσι κι αλλιως το φαρμακο bactrimel δεν ειναι δια πασαν νοσον και δια πασαν ....  .οποιος και να ειχε ή θα εχει προβλημα σε κανεναν δεν αρνηθηκα να του πω τη γνωμη και τη δοση (με πμ ) .αν το πει παραπερα οπου δεν πρεπει (εκτος αν πρεπει ) εχει εκεινος την ηθικη ευθυνη .και σε σενα αν με πεισεις οτι εχεις προβλημα ! αλλα με πμ !

οσο οι συλλογοι θα απασχολουνται με το αν θα εχουμε 2 , 3 ή 5 ομοσπονδιες και το να εχουν ετοιμα δαχτυλιδια για τα μελη και τα σεμιναρια για επιμορφωση πανω στην ορθη εκτροφη σε θεματα υγειας απο επιστημονες στο αντικειμενο ειναι λεπτα γραμματα ..(εχουν υπαρξει και εξαιρεσεις ) εγω θα ασχολουμαι με τα πουλακια των απλων μελων και θα αφηνω τους οργανωμενους στις φουραζολιδονες  τους !

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου τη λίστα με τους γιατρούς. Σου έστειλα και προσωπικό μήνυμα, αλλά δεν μπορείς να το λάβεις γιατί έχεις ξεπεράσει το μέγιστο αριθμό μηνυμάτων. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Χιλια συγνωμη Γιαννη ! απαντωντας χθες στα διαφορα θεματα το ξεχασα μετα .... σου την στελνω αμεσα

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά σήμερα επισκέφτηκα έναν άλλο πτηνίατρο. Αυτός αφού ακροάστηκε το πουλάκι μου είπε τα εξής: είναι αδύνατη, δεν θα λέγε ότι έχει καρίνα, αλλά δεν είναι κι εύρωστη, το αμαπνευστικό της δεν είναι επίσης και το καλύτερο, μύκητες του φαίνεται απίθανο να έχει, αν και δεν την κοίταξε στο στόμα, πιθανά έχει ακάρεα στην τραχεία αλλά δεν μπορεί να πάρει δείγμα γιατί το πουλί μπορεί να πεθάνει κατά τη διαδικασία, και το pulmosan έχει αποτελεσματικότητα στα μισά πουλιά τουλάχιστον στην πυκνότητα που κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο. Σε 3 εβδομάδες από την τελευταία δόση που της έχω κάνει, θα της κάνει κι ο ίδιος μια εφαρμογή με πυκνότερο διάλυμα ιμβερμεκτίνης κι αν ανταποκριθεί έχει καλώς. Αν όχι; ρώτησα. Αν όχι δεν έχουμε άλλα περιθώρια απήντησε και συμπλήρωσε ότι υπάρχουν και πουλιά που ζουν πολλά χρόνια με ακάρεα της τραχείας. Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να τη ζευγαρώσω, που ήταν και ο λόγος που την πήρα, διότι πέραν της πιθανής προσβολής του αρσενικού που κι αυτή δεν είναι σίγουρη, μπορεί η μετάδοση των ακάρεων να είναι κάθετη, δλδ από τη μητέρα στο αυγό και τα μικρά να νοσήσουν. Παρεπιπτόντως δε μου πήρε και χρήματα. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά, αλλά νιώθω ότι ήδη εξαντλούνται οι πιθανότητες και στενοχωριέμαι πολύ. Όσο για το ζευγάρωμα, μάλλον όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δε θα δω πουλάκια ούτε και φέτος-κρίμα και ήταν κάτι που το ήθελα πολύ. Τέλος πάντων, ας δούμε πως πάνε τα πράγματα. Καμιά άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## jk21

σε τυχον υπαρχοντα ακαρεα ,μεταδοση απο μανα σε μικρα εχουμε αλλα οταν γεννηθουν .οχι στο αυγο ... 

απο κει και περα ... αφου ειναι απιθανο να εχει μυκητες ... εγω τι να πω; ...

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, η γνώμη σου είναι σεβαστή, αξιόλογη και πάντοτε με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο χρήσιμη. Κτηνίατρος είναι ο άνθρωπος και όχι Θεός, με την έννοια ότι μπορεί να έχει δίκιο, μπορεί και όχι. Τώρα αυτά του τύπου: έχει λίγο καρίνα αλλά και δεν έχει, φαίνεται για θηλυκό αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος, δεν έχει ακόμα αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα αλλά μπορεί να αποκτήσει, θα καταλήξει αλλά μπορεί να ζήσει με αυτό πολλά χρόνια κλπ, δηλώνουν μια σχετικότητα αν μη τι άλλο, αλλά φυσικά προς το παρόν δε μου λύνουν το πρόβλημα, αν λύνεται φυσικά. Τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί είμαι ας πούμε αποκαρδιωμένος: αλλιώς τα περίμενα, αλλιώς τα βρήκα και αυτό το καημένο στην πορεία της ζωής του ίσως να υποφέρει. Ίσως τελικά από Πέμπτη να την ξεκινήσω νισταμισίν μήπως και..

----------


## jk21

συ ειπας ....

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη
δεν γνωριζω αρκετα απο ασθενειες, αλλα οταν μιλουσαμε στο τηλεφωνο, το πουλακι ακουγοταν απο πισω αρκετα δυνατα κ καθαρα.Εαν τοσο καιρο ειχε ακαρεα, λογικα θα εβλεπες διαφορα.

Επισης, οταν τσακωνει καποιος το πουλακι με το χερι του, ειναι λογικο η ανασα του να ειναι διαφορετικη κ εντονη. Το καλυτερο ειναι να το βαλεις το βραδυ να κοιμηθει σε ενα ηρεμο μερος κ οταν κοιμαται να πας σιγα-σιγα σαν τον κλεφτη κ να ακουμπουσεις το αυτι σου επανω στο κλουβι στο σημειο που καθεται.Εκει κατα την γνωμη μου θα ακουσεις πραγματικα την αναπνοη του.
Το τικ-τικ γιατί δεν το κανει οταν κοιμαται ; Μηπως το πουλακι δεν εχει τιποτα τελικα κ απλα παιζει με το ραμφος του ή τελικα ειναι ενα σημαδι στρες ; Οταν εισαι μακρια του, το κανει ή μονο οταν το πλησιαζεις το κανει ;

Παντως μετα απο αυτα, μονο κ μονο απο φοβο ισως ειναι δυσκολο να τα βαλεις μαζι τα πουλακια.Εχεις ομως χρονο, να παρεις κ μια αλλη καναρα κ να την κρατησεις καραντινα, αλλα στον ιδιο χρονο να κανεις κ προετοιμασια, αρα αρχες της 1η του Ιουνιου κ πιο νωρις τα βαζεις μαζι. Ετσι θα εχεις κ χρονο να δεις το αλλο πουλακι χωρις αγχος
Ισως αυτα που γραφω να μην ειναι σωστα,αφου δεν ειμαι γιατρος, απλα επειδη σε βλεπω σκασμενο, σου εγραψα τι θα εκανα εγω μπας κ μπορεσω να βοηθησω, εαν τελικα κ ο γιατρος σηκωσει τα χερια

----------


## jk21

εγω δινω και αυτη την πιθανοτητα που λεει ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ... ακαρεα ομως δεν πιστευω οτι εχει

----------


## ninos

επίσης βάλε κ ένα βιντεάκι Γιαννη με το πουλακι να ακουγεται η φωνουλα του. Εαν το πετυχεις κ την στιγμη που κανει αυτο με το ραμφος του, θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## koukoulis

> εγω δινω και αυτη την πιθανοτητα που λεει ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ... ακαρεα ομως δεν πιστευω οτι εχει


Δημήτρη, τελικά τί πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να έχει;

----------


## koukoulis

Στέλιο, ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη. Όχι, όταν κοιμάται δεν κάνει αυτόν τον ήχο, μόλις ξυπνήσει όμως και πριν φάει τον κάνει για λίγο. Επίσης η αναπνοή του δεν ακούγεται αν κολλήσεις το αφτί σου δίπλα του την ώρα του ύπνου. Το θόρυβο τον κάνει και όταν είμαι μακρυά του και ακίνητος- εννοώ να μην πλησιάζω.
Όσο για να αγοράσω άλλη κανάρα δεν ξέρω, γιατί αυτήν την πήρα ναι μεν από μαγαζί, αλλά ο τύπος έχει δική του εκτροφή, έχει και δαχτυλίδι με κωδικό κλπ. Θέλω να πω ότι δε με εξασφαλίζει κανείς ότι και η επόμενη κανάρα δε θά ναι άρρωστη και άλλωστε αυτήν την περίοδο κανάρα βρίσκεις μόνο σε petshops, που αυξάνει την πιθανότητα να μην είναι καλά.

----------


## jk21

> εγω δινω *και* αυτη την πιθανοτητα που λεει ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ... ακαρεα ομως δεν πιστευω οτι εχει


αυτη δεν ειναι η μονη πιθανοτητα που δινω .την αλλη την εχω αφησει απο πολυ παλια να φανει

ποστ 5 : ...και να του χορηγησεις και μισο κουταλι μηλοξυδο στα 100 ml νερου για  κανενα 10ημερο ,μην τυχον παιζει και τιποτε αλλο που το ενοχλει και  κανει τους ηχους αυτους 

ποστ 8 : .... και καποια ειδανε με αλλα φαρμακα  ή ισως ηταν και ιδεα τους (εδω εχω και τις δυο πιθανοτητες που δινω ) 

μετα καπου χανομαι για λιγο διαστημα (...υστερα απο την αναφορα σου για μη υπαρξη λευκοκιτρινων επιφανειων στο λαιμο που θα αποδικνυε ,με την εξαιρεση αποβιταμινωσης σε βιτ Α ,τους μυκητες  αλλα δεν τους απεκλειε ... )γιατι δεν μπορω να επιμενω και μαλιστα για χορηγηση φαρμακου (νυσταμισιν ) αν δεν εχω σοβαρες ενδειξεις για κατι  και δεχομαι φαρμακο για ακαρεα μονο οταν ακουγεται το πολυ πιο σιγουρο scatt (ωστε να μην φαει δηλητηριο το πουλι και να εχουμε και παλι αμφιβολιες )

εκει ειναι που ο γιατρος μιλαει για μη υπαρξη μυκητων και γω αν θελω να ειμαι σοβαρος απλα τον αφηνω να κανει τη δουλεια του ,οσο και κατι << αντιστρες >> (εχει σιγουρα και αντιβιωση για αυτο στο ρωτησα ) παραλληλα με ακομη μια αντιβιωση με κανουν να εχω σημαδια οτι ισως να πειραματιζεται κιολας,ειδικα με αντιβιωσεις μη εξειδεικευμενες και τοσο για αναπνευστικο  ... 

μετα ομως απο τις οποιες επαναλειμενες χρησεις ομως ιβερμεκτινης (δηλητηριο που ειναι μη προβλημα οταν δινεται σε καταλληλη δοση και σε 2 ή 3 επαναληπτικες  ανα διαστημα χορηγησεις και οταν πρεπει ) επρεπε να παρω θεση και να υποστηριξω ξανα τη σκεψη μου ,ελπιζοντας να το ψαξει ο επομενος γιατρος (που θεωρησα οτι επρεπε να πας γιατι το πουλι ειχε ηδη καταπονηθει και δεν μπορουσα εγω να εχω την ευθυνη πειραματισμων ) .ο νεος γιατρος ισως με τροπο που εγω δεν γνωριζω ,αποφασισε οτι μυκητες δεν εχει και θελει να δωσει δηλητηριο ακομη πιο πυκνο ... ηταν και η αναφορα σου για περιεργες κινησεις του πουλιου οταν εδινες ιβερμεκτινη που ισως να δειχνανε και πανικο απο την χορηγηση των πιθανων ακαρεων (ή νευρικες αντιδρασεις του οργανισμου μετα απο τοσο δηλητηριο ... )  ,που με βαλανε σε σκεψεις

αρα σε αυτο που ειχα στο μυαλο μου (ή μυκητες ή τιποτα αφου το πουλι και κελαηδα σχετικα και δεν εχει εντονο αναπνευστικο ) ,εχοντας την δικια σου θεση μετα την επαφη με τον γιατρο ,για πραγματα που σε κανανε να βλεπεις το θεμα με σκεπτικισμο ...βολευτηκα στο << συ ειπας >> .....

αυτα !

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, και μηλόξυδο έδωσα και μάλιστα σχεδόν 1 κουταλακι του γλυκού ανά 100ml και νισταμυσίν θα δώσω και προσπαθώ να διαβάσω στο διαδίκτυο τί άλλο μπορεί να έχει και γενικότερα κάνω ότι μπορώ. Τώρα οι γιατροί δε με πείθουν γενικότερα, όχι ότι τους αγνοώ, αλλά πως να το θέσω, είπαν πολλά που μου φάνηκαν ανακόλουθα. Τα άλλα φάρμακα που λες στο πόστ 8 ποια είναι; Το scatt και το νυσταμυσίν;

----------


## jk21

σαφως και θυμαμαι οτι εδωσες μηλοξυδο ,οπως και γω αν δεν εβλεπα ανακολουθιες και χρηση φαρμακων οπως το <<  αντιστρες >> θα τους εδινα περισσοτερο σημασια .οι γιατροι να σε πειθουν γενικοτερα και σε αυτους να ελπιζουμε ωστε ισως καποια παιδια που μας διαβαζουν να γινουν καποια μερα ειδικευμενοι πτηνιατροι .καλυτερο μελλον χωρις σωστους γιατρους και χωρις συνειδητοποιηση ,ειδικα οι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις που κανουν οργια στα θεματα υγειας ,οτι μονο με επιβλεψη γιατρων μπορουν να εχουν εκτροφη που δεν θα καταστραφει ξαφνικα απο μια επιδημια .σιγουρα αυτο που φταιει δεν ειναι η χαμηλη ποιοτητα ,αλλα η ελλειψη εξειδικευσης στο αντικειμενο .οταν η αγορα δεν ζητα γιατρους για μικρα πτηνα  ,ποιος θα παει να ασχοληθει με αυτα; και δεν μπορει αυτο να στηριχτει με τον ιδιωτη χομπιστα που εχει δυο τρια πουλακια και ισως σε δυσκολους καιρους να μην εχει ανεση οικονομικη να πληρωσει ενα τετοιο γιατρο .μιλω για τον οργανωμενο που ξοδευει ενα σωρο σε σκευασματα αχρηστα ,πολλες φορες και επικινδυνα για την υγεια των πουλιων ,μεσα σε αυτα και πληθωρα φαρμακων ,ενω θα μπορουσε οργανωμενα μεσω συλλογων να κανει τακτικα δειγματοληπτικες εξετασεις που θα τον σωζανε απο πολλα .σαφως και δεν ειναι ολοι οι κτηνιατροι σωστοι αλλα πρεπει να τους ψαξουμε .εσυ τους εψαξες ,πηγες .εχεις δικαιωμα να παραπονιεσαι .αλλοι το κανουν πριν καν δοκιμασουν .δεν τα λεω σε σενα ,τα λεω ευρυτερα και τα λεει καποιος που αν εβλεπε τα πραγματα κοντοφθαλμα ,θα τον βολευε η λαθος κατασταση για να παριστανει σαν και αλλους στο παρελθον ,τον γκουρου .δεν ειμαι και δεν θελω να γινω !

ναι για το nystamysyn ελεγα να σου πω την αληθεια αλλα και το scatt αν δεν ειχες δωσει τοσες φορες ιβερμεκτινη (πουλμοσαν )θα σου ελεγα ανετα επισης να δωσεις .ομως δεν ειμαι γιατρος να ξερω αν η χορηγηση και μοξιδεκτινης (scatt ) σε εναν ηδη επιβαρυμενο οργανισμο με ιβερμεκτινη σε αρκετες επαναληψεις ,μπορει να γινει ανωδυνα ...

οπως επισης οφειλω να σου πω οτι το nystamysyn ειναι φαρμακο για μυκητες στην οδο της τροφης .δεν περνα στο αιμα .αρα σε μυκητες που φτανουν στο κατωτερο αναπνευστικο δυσκολα κανει δουλεια .αν ο ερεθισμος ομως βρισκεται ψηλα στον διαχωρισμου οδου φαγητου και αερα ή λιγο πιο κατω στην οδο της τροφης που ο ερεθισμος δημιουργει μια ευτερη ενοχληση στο λαιμο αρα και στη φωνη ισως του πουλιου (σκεψου δηλαδη καποιον ανθρωπο που εχει καουρα απο οισοφαγητιδα (οδο τροφης ) να εχει ορεξη και αποτελεσμα στην προσπαθεια για τραγουδι ... η σχεση δεν ειναι αμεσα ανατομικα αλλα υπαρχει εμμεσο αποτελεσμα .και τετοιο αποτελεσμα ειδα σε πουλακια πολλων φιλων και μολις σημερα διαφορα και σε ενα πουλακι μελους μας ...

----------


## koukoulis

Από Πέμπτη, έχω ξεκινήσει και της δίνω νισταμυσίν. Σήμερα, από το μεσημέρι εκτός από τους ήχους που κάνει, ξεκίνησε και ανοίγει το στόμα και κουνάει τη γλώσσα της. Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι διαρκώς ξύνεται στο στήθος και προσπαθεί και στο λαιμό. Φυσικά εκείνη την ώρα φουσκώνει. Αλλά όλα αυτά τα κάνει με μεγάλη συχνότητα. Επίσης βγάζει και κάποια άλλα σφυρίγματα. Τελικά κατάφερα και κατέγραψα τα κρακ κρακ σε βίντεο, αλλά τώρα δεν καταφέρνω να το ανεβάσω. Μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## aeras

Ότι ακριβώς σου είπε η κτηνίατρος το έκανες κατά γράμμα?

----------


## koukoulis

> Ότι ακριβώς σου είπε η κτηνίατρος το έκανες κατά γράμμα?


Εννοείται. Τώρα κάνω και ο,τι άλλο, μήπως και το πουλι βελτιωθεί.

----------


## aeras

Το σπρέι σε αριθμό ημερών πόσες φορές το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει στο φτέρωμα? Μπάνιο κάθε πότε κάνει?

----------


## koukoulis

> Το σπρέι σε αριθμό ημερών πόσες φορές το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει στο φτέρωμα? Μπάνιο κάθε πότε κάνει?


Το pinex spray, το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 3 φορές. Άφηνα 1 εβδομάδα κενό και ξαναψέκαζα. Το χρησιμοποίησα και στο κλουβί και στο πουλι, ανοίγοντας του τις φτερούγες, βάζοντας και κάτω από αυτές και ψεκάζοντας και αντίθετα στα πούπουλα. Φυσικά μετά το κλουβί το έπλενα, αλλά στο πουλάκι έβαζαν μπανιέρα 3 μέρες μετά. Ψείρα, ή ο,τιδήποτε που περπατά δεν είδα ποτέ, ούτε στο πουλί που το έψαχνα, ούτε στο κλουβί, ακόμα και τη νύχτα ή το ξημέρωμα. Κατά τα άλλα κάνει μπάνιο, συνήθως 3 έως 6 φορές τη βδομάδα. Από αύριο μάλιστα θα της βάζω το νιστμισίν στο νερό γιατί θα λείψω και οι υπόλοιποι στο σπίτι δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν το πουλί.

----------


## mariakappa

πως ειναι το πουλακι?

----------


## tarirs

εντελως πληροφοριακα...πρεπει να εχουμε πατηθρες ξυλινες η τις πλαστικες,για να μην εχουμε προβλημα ακαρεα...???

----------


## koukoulis

> πως ειναι το πουλακι?


Μαρία γεια σου. Φουσκώνει, ξεφουσκώνει, ξύνει το ράμφος της στην πατήθρα, κάνει κρακ κρακ χωρίς να τρώει και ξύνεται στα φτερά, στο στήθος και όσο φτάνει στο λαιμό. Της δίνω νιστμισίν από την Πέμπτη, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι είναι λίγο χειρότερα σήμερα από ότι συνήθως. Κατά τα άλλα παραμένει ζωηρή και λαλίστατη. Μήπως εσύ ξέρεις πως θα ανεβάσω βίντεο;

----------


## koukoulis

> εντελως πληροφοριακα...πρεπει να εχουμε πατηθρες ξυλινες η τις πλαστικες,για να μην εχουμε προβλημα ακαρεα...???


Νομίζω στο ξύλο είναι πιο εύκολο να επιζούν και να κρύβονται τα παράσιτα γενικότερα. Οπότε μάλλον πλαστικό. Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν και σχοινιά. Βασικά πρέπει να έχουμε πατήθρες και λοιπά αξεσουάρ καθαρά και κατά καιρούς να τα πλένουμε και απολυμαίνουμε.

----------


## tarirs

> Νομίζω στο ξύλο είναι πιο εύκολο να επιζούν και να κρύβονται τα παράσιτα γενικότερα. Οπότε μάλλον πλαστικό. Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν και σχοινιά. Βασικά πρέπει να έχουμε πατήθρες και λοιπά αξεσουάρ καθαρά και κατά καιρούς να τα πλένουμε και απολυμαίνουμε.


οκ...το ειχα δι;αβασει γι το ξυλο ηθελα να επιβεβαιωθω,Δευτερα παμε για αλλαγη εχω 2 ξυλινες...οι αλλες ειναι πλαστικες ολες...

----------


## mariakappa

κανεις εγγραφη στο youtube και το ανεβαζεις πρωτα εκει.μετα ερχεσαι εδω και πατας στην επανω γραμμη το εικονιδιο με την ταινια.σου βγαινει ενα παραθυρο και αντιγραφεις μεσα σε αυτο την διευθυνση του βιντεο και πατας enter.

----------


## koukoulis

> κανεις εγγραφη στο youtube και το ανεβαζεις πρωτα εκει.μετα ερχεσαι εδω και πατας στην επανω γραμμη το εικονιδιο με την ταινια.σου βγαινει ενα παραθυρο και αντιγραφεις μεσα σε αυτο την διευθυνση του βιντεο και πατας enter.


Δε βλέπω κανένα εικονίδιο αλλά μόνο 2 γραμμές, η 1 η κεντρική, φόρουμ, τανκ, εξελίξεις και η 2 η Νέα μηνύματα, προσωπικά μηνύματα κλπ. Που πρέπει να αναζήτηση το εικονίδιο;

----------


## aeras

Στην καρτέλα με την γρήγορη απάντηση κλίκαρε το 3 εικονίδιο από το τέλος στην νέα καρτέλα που θα βγει επικόλλησε την διεύθυνση πάτα οκ μετά δημοσίευση.

----------


## koukoulis

Εδώ μπορείτε να την ακούσετε να κάνει κρακ

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει ανεβει .δες εδω

*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά και μετά από 11 ημέρες με νυσταμυσίν εξακολουθεί και κάνει τα κρακ κρακ. Καμιά άλλη ιδέα ή να καταθέσω τα όπλα;

----------


## jk21

βαλε να ακουσουμε με βιντεακι τον ηχο .αν το προβλημα ειναι υπαρκτο τοτε αιθερια ελαια και scatt ....

----------


## koukoulis

Διάβασα στο διαδίκτυο ότι παραπλήσια συμπτώματα με αυτά των ακάρεων της τραχείας μπορεί και να οφείλονται σε έλλειψη βιταμίνης Α. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο καλό σκεύασμα βιταμίνης Α; Ίσως και η δοσολογία θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη, μια και η βιταμίνη αυτή δεν κάνει να λαμβάνεται σε υπερδοσολογία.

----------


## jk21

η bogena εχει σκετη βιταμινη Α .Δινεται στην τροφη μονο σαν σκονη . νομιζω παντως οτι αν εχει αποβιταμινωση σε βιτ α ,ενα συνηθισμενο συμπτωμα ειναι οι λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες στο λαιμο που μοιαζουν με τους μυκητες αλλα δεν ειναι .πολλες φορες βεβαια συνυπαρχουν και τα δυο προβληματα

----------


## katya

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βοηθήσει, εμένα και κτηνίατρος και διάφοροι σε pet shop μου είχαν πει ότι αυτός ο ήχος είναι καθαρά ακάρεα και τους δίνω κάθε 2 μήνες περίπου acarine και από τότε δεν το έχω ξανακούσει. Η δοσολογία είναι 1 σταγόνα πίσω στο λαιμό του 2 φορές την εβδομάδα και επανάληψη αφότου περάσει 1 εβδομάδα χωρίς φάρμακο. Επαναλαμβάνω μετά από 1-2 μήνες χωρίς φάρμακο γιατί ο γιατρός είπε ότι επανέρχονται ειδικά όταν είναι σε κλειστό χώρο.

----------


## jk21

μαλλον εννοεις το acaricin .μηπως λεει στο σκευασμα ποσο % ιβερμεκτινη εχει; για δυο φορες την εβδομαδα μου φαινεται πολυ αν εχει την ιδια περιεκτικοτητα με το pulmosan

----------

